
How much gold is in an Olympic gold medal? (Not much.) - helloworld
http://www.compoundchem.com/2016/08/15/olympic-medals/
======
rahkiin
I think a 100% pure silver item is easier to sell than some silver item with a
gold layer on it, that would need to be removed if one wanted the materials
separately (the gold). Oh well :) first world problems

